# Morris,MN



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

All I've heard was 90 plus dog Open was it was triple 2 retired. Rt and Lt bird throw out and middle flyer go bird.

Qual was double in 1rst series and should be doing water marks now.

Will post callbacks and results if I get them.


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the updates drbobsd.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sketchy results from Qual at best. May need correction.

1rst Rorem can't say for sure which dog

2nd Chuck Mize w "Peanut" another good weekend for Peanut. Congrats!

3rd Perry Puncochar w "Spanky"

4th ? RJam?

Jams Steve Blythe w "Red", Ken Schaaf w "Babe" other Jams?

Callbacks for Open 2nd series are out but I don't have them.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Brandon Wall and Coach Landry's Playbook, "Coach", now QAA after winning the Q!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to Brandon Wall and Coach Landry's Playbook, "Coach", now QAA after winning the Q!


Congrats Brandon.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Brandon !


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Open call backs to the 2nd series.

1,3,4,6,8,9,15,18,21,23,24,25,28,31,34,36,39,41,43,46,49,52,54,57,59,60,62,63,64,65,66,71,73,74,79,80,81,84,85,86,87,91,92,93,94,95,97



Am. just getting started............triple with 2 retired.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to Brandon Wall and Coach Landry's Playbook, "Coach", now QAA after winning the Q!


Congrats to Brandon, Coach and Dave!!


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looking for open callbacks for the 3rd series water blind


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Open call backs 4th series.

4,15,24,25,54,65,71,73,79.87,91,93,94





Am. call backs to the 3rd series.

1,6,10,15,18,19,24,25,28,29,31,34,35,36,41,44,45,46,50,54,56,57


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby Results

1st........#16
2nd.......#9
3rd........#1
4th........#14
RJ..........#5
JAMS.......#12, #15


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Am. call backs to the 4th.

1,6,18,25,29,34,36,45,46,56,57


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Go Smudge Go!!!!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

does anyone have open results?


----------



## Brad Vail (Jan 9, 2003)

Second hand open results:

1 Inca - Dewey
2 Flint - Rorem
3 Rip - Beck
4 Johnny - Dewey

multiple Rorem and Yozamp Jams


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Am. Placements

1st.........#36
2nd........#18
3rd..........#1
4th..........#6
RJ...........#34
JAMs.......#25,#45,#46


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Olga,
Thank you for the fast results! I heard that you deserved a Blue Ribbon for all of your hard work and the excellent job you did marshaling!

Thanks for keeping us all informed!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I heard that you deserved a Blue ribbon 

Would that be a Pabst Blue Ribbon or an ordinary Blue Ribbon from the weekend?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations:
To Scott Dewey with the Open Win with Inca
& 4th with Johnny
To Chuck & Mary Jane on the Amateur Win with Yukon!
& To Bernie Zylstra with a Jam

Always nice to see friends do so well.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

OlgaA said:


> Am. Placements
> 
> 1st.........#36
> 2nd........#18
> ...


 
1st..#36 -- Yukon - Mary Jane & Chuck Schweikert 
*2nd ..#18 ----Mollie - Mark Medford!!!!! YEAH!!! Qualifies for Nat AM!!!! WAY TO GO MOLLIE AND MARK!!! We are thrilled!!!!*
3rd...#1 - JR -- Sharon Gierman 
4th.#6 -EDGE - BRAD/TYLER BELLMORE
RJ.#34 -WINSTON -- Gary Kavan
jams - 
25 - Maizy - Bernie Zylstra 
45 - Angus - Paul Hanson
46 - Desi - Linda Twiss

_Big congrats to all!!!_
_Paul, Jennifer & Ashley_


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Chuck and Yukon!!! Also to Steve Robben for "FC" Inca's first! Way to go Rock River Crew!!!

Aaron*


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Big congrats to Chuck, Mary Jane and Yukon for running a great trial. Congrats to everyone else I had a great time out there.
Steve


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

*Congratulations to All who finished!! 
Thank you guys, it was a Great WEEKEND!!
Olga Archer.*


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks so much Olga for your time and effort working these trials. Olga is not only posting for us but is working at last 2 trials I've run in different stakes. I know you wish the best for all of us competing.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Olga, the callbacks are much appreciated!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations Chuck and Mary Jane. You too Yukon.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck and Mary Jane from all the boy's and girls down here in Texas 
....Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations:
To Scott Dewey & RRR Team 

Congradulations: Steve Robbins with Open Win with Inca


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Way to go Johnny!

Congrats guys! Rock River another great weekend!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS again to Scott Dewey & the rest of the Rock River crew, and to all the owners for yet another fine showing in both the Open & Amateur!!

Especially new FC Inca (how many new titles is that for RRR this year?? :shock and a couple new players in the mix, too.

And the hits just keep on comin'  

JS


----------

